# would like your opinions!!!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

still new to packing :roll: so i would like people's opinions on this. i have two doesthat i'm breeding now. i have been thinking i will sell the kids and buy an older doe (like 2-4 yrs) for a little shortcut... so i don't have to pay for all that time's worth of feed and hay, ya know? but then i was thinking about the problems i have with my girls for packing. they are good but :? not as good as i'd like. so i was thinking... i could sell all but one and still probably have enough to buy a doe. (and maybe even a bag of feed!  )

so i was wondering if i should keep one or not... and if i do keep one what do you think is THE BEST way to train them? i'm a huge animal person and even if i wasn't packing i would still be with the goats all the time i can! and what are some "don't" s?

thank you!!!


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi ohiogoatgirl,

I would say some of the do's are, if possible, bottle feed or else spend a huge amount of time with them. Bottle feeding also gives you the added extra of being able to train them tricks before they are eating grain, and, especially if you have the mum's, the kids will be more attached to you. Buying a goat away from it's mum has the effect of making them like you more, but if they have their mum to make them secure, they don't have much need of you unless you bottle feed or spend a really large amount of time with them.
Other suggestions would be:
Handle them everywhere, not just on the top and sides. Head (horns if they are going to have them) chest, between legs, where-ever you may eventually need to touch them - you don't want to inspect a wound or buckle a strap and have even a really quiet goat jump around everwhere!
Train them to collars, this can be hard when they seem so baby-ish, but by three days old is a good idea, they get stubborn very quickly, and even the goats that adore following you around may be against being led.
Get them used to loud noises, if possible, dogs, bangs, you talking loudly and eventually yelling, (until you could you call loudly for help without them even jumping) children and adults, cars, trailers, and anything else they will come in contact with.

Some of the don'ts are - don't let them rear up on you, this is a really bad habit and extremely annoying as they get bigger, can also be dangerous when they are large. 

Don't let them think they are boss, even with toddlers, and don't let them fight you unless you know what you are doing and are in total control of the situation - it is sometimes helpful for them to actually fight and get beaten if they are the bossy sort of kid.
Don't let them get wild, this should be easy but sometimes they decide to be independant - this should be immediatly stopped. I normally tie them up for a few hours if they decide to be their own boss, then you are their rescuer when you let them off - if they hold it against you and decide to like their mum more than you, then more action against wildness must be undertaken. (bottle feeding or a lot of attention and being caught repeatedly without fuss or chasing for example)
I think that is about all, if you ave any questions or don't agree with me feel free to ask about it, and listen to everyone else if you don't like my advice. :?:  :lol: 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Take them for walks a lot. They really enjoy it and it's a good way to teach them that you are the herd leader. Young'uns can really be a pain, tho, until they learn to follow you rather than just ignore you and eat everything in sight. It may help to just take one at a time when you go out. That way he only has you as company and is less confident of himself. 

I would suggest getting halters for them. They need to learn to pay attention to you when you are trying to lead them. With collars they can drag you around or ignore you. With halters you have their undivided attention. But be careful and don't jerk him around with the halter or you could injure him. Teach them a command, like come, or let's go. I taught my boys to come along when I whistle. A bribe like an orange peel really helps to teach them this.

If he starts eating something he shouldn't (Mom's little peach tree, for example) pull him away and say NO, or some other command. I go "CH CH CH" as loud as I can when a goat does something I don't like. A light bonk on the nose or poke with my walking stick, or squirt from a water bottle, just for emphasis may be needed. My goats have learned that CH CH CH means "stop doing whatever you are doing", and it's very effective now.

Just like training any critter, keep things simple and be consistent. If you are trying to walk around with the goat on a leash, insist that he follow you whenever you put some pressure on the leash and start walking. Don't let him get away with ignoring you. Pet him and give him little treats when he does good (sunflower seeds, peanuts, alfalfa pellets, orange peels, etc). Tell him what a magnificent goat he is. Scratch his back near his tail (goats love this). You want him to be your buddy, not your slave.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the advice! if i do keep any i will have them on the mom for the first 3 days then i will pan feed. i've also been thinking that there isn't anyone that i know of in ohio, if not all the north east united states, that sells trained packers... would it be a good investment to start doing this myself? once i learn the ropes of course. don't want to be selling wethers that aren't trained well.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

you go girl! You sure jump in with both feet.

Ali


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha! :lol: 
why thank you! it's not just that i love goats, but that i hate 9 to 5 jobs   
i would love to make a business of it if i could! that would be great!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I imagine Ohio as a place with pretty little country lanes, butterflies, fat cows munching grass up to their bellies, a place where a goat pulling a cart would be pretty cool. But unless you also have some wild forest country where you can hike for miles with your goats without getting run over by cars or harassed by dogs, and maybe even camping out, then packgoats may not be the best idea. Especially as a business. There are people in the Rockies, Pacific NW, and California who raise packgoats as a business, and maybe they do pretty well. But that's because there are places out here where you can really use packgoats. And unless you have wethers, instead of milking does, then it's even less likely.

Do you know of Adam Black? He is a cart goat guy in Ohio. Here's a link to his website.

http://workinggoats.tripod.com/

But if packgoats just turn you on, then you are in the right place on this forum.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> still new to packing :roll: so i would like people's opinions on this. i have two does that i'm breeding now. i have been thinking i will sell the kids and buy an older doe (like 2-4 yrs) for a little shortcut... so i don't have to pay for all that time's worth of feed and hay, ya know? but then i was thinking about the problems i have with my girls for packing. they are good but :? not as good as i'd like. so i was thinking... i could sell all but one and still probably have enough to buy a doe. (and maybe even a bag of feed!  )
> ...


Iâ€™m not sure how old your does are now, but just getting an older doe is probably not going to help much, if at all, in getting to the point you could happily pack with one sooner.

My experience with buying adult pack goats is that it takes at least a year to form a good bond, so they will follow me well on a trail. And, thatâ€™s when the goat was a good packer for the former owner.

Training a goat to pack is not about training it to pack!! Itâ€™s about building a strong bond, and teaching them manners (the manners you want them to exhibit) and teaching them to respect you consistently. You want your packgoats to see you unequivocally as the herd leader. Sure, you want to take them on walks regularly so they are accustomed to it and have some stamina. All this is easiest done starting with young kids.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i see what you mean. let me explain. i have two does now that i'm training to pack. if i buy an older doe and keep one of my kids then the bought doe will only be a dairy doe for milk, not as a packer. and i would train the kid to pack. i too would advise people to raise kids to pack rather then buy older untrained ones.
thanks everyone for the advice so far!


----------

